# Christmas in Greece



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
Our plan is to be in Greece for Christmas this year (at present in Hungary) and we would value your suggestions for good places to stop - campsites which in your experiences are open then, good wildcamping, places where other motorhomers might be congregating and may be happy to celebrate seasonal goodwill with complete strangers etc.

Lesley x


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lesley;

I do know that Camping Ionian Beach on the Peloponnes is a popular site for winter travellers in Greece. Have a look at the following link for this one and some more open all year sites....

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/69/30/

You're bound to come across either Germans or Dutch wildcamping at that time of year as well, they usually tend to gather in small packets together, so worth keeping an eye out, the Germans especially tend to be a very friendly lot and certainly know how to celebrate Christmas. A lot of the spots on my google map are from German and Dutch reports so you might get a few locations from that.

Have a good one, wish I was there.

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Christmas in Greece is fantastic and I would find the Taverna that the Greeks use at Christmas, It is a very very important day for them, The Greeting Merry Christmas is "Kala Hristouyienna" pronounced Kala as written but Hristouvienna is in the throat "Hch ristou yenna" and this is also treated with a Handshake and a kiss on each cheek.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

As someone who lived there for 12 years I would recommend staying away from the west coast which can be very wet in winter. Otherwise where ever you find good company!

Mike


----------

